# Housing Checklist for first time?



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

The stand that I am putting my hedgehog cage on is my dresser which only allows 1 cube wide and about 2-3 cubes length, is it possible to maybe add a second floor? I know that hedgehogs arent climbers like a hamster might be, but I have seen some pictures of people using certain methods to help their hedgehog get up there. 

Also, I was looking through all the things I needed and found that there is A LOT more then I anticipated and i'm wondering if maybe i've missed even more things. What i gather that I need is (aside from the cage, the food and bowls and toys and house and stuff lol)
-Light source of some kind with a timer that will go on and off at the same time each day (is it possible to use a fishtank light and place it on top of the cage? then i wouldnt have to buy a light)
-a ceramic/porcelain 10" heating lamp WITH the bulb because apparently it doesnt come with it, and the bulb needs to be 150w? Plus a thermometer measuring tool.. i think its called the reptitemp something and it turns it on and off depending on the temperature?

Am I missing anything? I had thought I just needed the lamp and the reptitemp but wasnt aware i needed to buy the bulb separately, I'm just worried about having the funds to get all of this, since I will have to order most of it online, i want to buy all of it asap so it will get here on time.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

A second floor is 50-50 thing, some hedgehogs just never use one. Basic rule of thumb is the second floor needs to be secure and walled in, so there is -zero- chance of the hedgehog falling from it. As for access, most people use a 4 or 5 inch tube, which can be purchased at the hardware store (I use a vinyl tube meant for a bathroom vent). Secure this tube to the second floor, and make sure its not a sharp angle upwards.

- A fish tank light can be used, but I just read today a good point from one of the mods, some of them give off a humming noise and could be annoying to the hedgehog. I use one which seems to produce no noise, nor seems to bother my hog. Timers can be found at Walmart.

- Wattage of your heat lamp (remember to use a Ceramic Heat Emitter which produces no light, just heat) depends on the size of your cage. I use 100 watt and it seems to do just fine. As for the thermostat, there are multiple versions, a ReptiTemp tends to be the popular version, but beware this one has no temperature numbers on the control, you kind of have to play a guessing game to get it set. There are others which have the temperatures printed right on the control.

One thing to add is an Indoor/Outdoor Thermometer, which will allow you to monitor the temp inside the cage.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

What are the names of some besides the ReptiTemp I had no idea that it was like a guessing game, i suppose it would be best to set that up before the hedgehog gets there so you can figure everything out prior to having her in the cage.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, the ReptiTemp 500 gets the most recommendation mainly because it was the only widely available thermostat for a long time, but new ones have popped up. Basically for the ReptiTemp, you get everything setup the cage and then slowly adjust it until the cage stays at the ideal temperature. I have one and once I had it set, I haven't had to touch it again.

I found the other one I use to recommend, the "CA RF1000" which has the temps printed right on the control. I think its a touch more in price, but check Amazon, you can probably get it cheaper than what is listed below.

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/sto...cts_id=1548&osCsid=459ch4v4pq76a5hdbq731eij11


----------

